# local bike shop



## militarymonark (Mar 28, 2007)

here is some of the muscle bikes from the local bikeshop in quincy, IL


----------



## musclebikes (Apr 2, 2007)

That single speed pea picker is worth some money!!!


if you are ever around Kearney Nebraska go to the old brick part of town and they have a nice collection. They have a orange Krate, Cycle truck, two Phantoms,  a B 6 and about half a dozen others.
The shop is Kearney Cycling and Fitness. Just a warning, when I was there I talked to the owner for three hours.


----------



## midwestkustomz (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice bikes...thanks for posting pics.I live in the quad city area of Il,i need to
come look at those bikes in person.What are the business hours?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 9, 2007)

8 to 5 mon through fri 8 to 430 sat closed sun its called Madison & Davis


----------

